# What do you not like about being an N?



## 60120 (Jun 12, 2013)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I hate that I always over think things, especially things that come so easily to other people. It feels like my brain is going to explode sometimes. This factor also makes it hard for me to connect with other people, even my close friends.


This, this times a gillion billion. It's like trying to solve a 27-sided rubicks cube whilst looking through a kaleidoscope :/

I may or may not have exaggerated a little in that sentence.



Fuzbal said:


> Thank you all for your posts! I am still not convinced that N's aren't better than S's, but I have been able to appreciate being an S s little more. roud:


I think that the times when you can utilise your talent to it's best, is the time where both N's and S's can find happiness and appreciation of the way they view things. I don't think ones better than the other, they all have their place and their benefits and drawbacks. I am idealist I suppose but I really think people should try to accept themselves and be happy in their own minds and bodies. We may not know where all this came from or how all this came to be but it's how we are and how we are is enough to achieve whatever we want out of life


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

I happen to be horribly uncoordinated (I can't dance unless I'm actually living in the present) and I have a tendency to overthink basically everything without taking any real action. I'm a perfectionist and my strong preference towards intuition does not help with changing that at all.


----------



## Lucid Dreamer (Aug 16, 2013)

I tend to be very clumsy, once I start thinking about something I'm likely to drop whatever I'm holding in my hands. I also forget things very easily, an example would be introducing myself to someone only to forget their name a minute later. 

And you make it sound as if S types are obsolete, which in my opinion is not the case at all. N types may be the ones that dream up a new idea, but S types are the ones that help make the idea a reality. Kind of like how the owner of a business is nothing without his employees. No person makes a one-man army.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuzbal said:


> So I am basically convinced that N's are in almost every way better than S's, they can think ahead, they are typically smarter, healthy ones believe the best in people, and they focus on ideas, which sounds helpful and nice. So is there something I should know that you don't like about being an N? I know they are not as good as noticing details, which wouldn't bother me, or seem very important, but if you don't like that you can still put it. Thanks!roud:


I'm actually offended by the thought that you are using no standard to measure by that which N's are "better" than S's. There are skills that will come easier to someone with an Intuiting function, yes. However, the same follows through with someone with a Sensing function. Personality development is about recognizing your strengths and weaknesses and realizing how to harmonize your truest self to the fullest potential achievable. You actually have demeaned your own intellect by saying such an unfounded statement. If you are in possession of an acute mind, you'll understand this and realize your error.

For those Intuitives focusing on the negative sides of your personality: I hope you are not only reflecting on your negative qualities, including outside of this thread. Understand that every individual has potential to offer in this world and since you may only have tomorrow, don't waste time. Now, I go through the same motions and which is furthermore why I am including this in my post. I want you all to feel more secure in your identities. One life and one choice. Obviously, there isn't just and on and off switch for how we focus on ourselves, but adjusting your psyche to think highly of yourself and life will help your greatly.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuzbal said:


> So I am basically convinced that N's are in almost every way better than S's, they can think ahead, they are typically smarter, healthy ones believe the best in people, and they focus on ideas, which sounds helpful and nice. So is there something I should know that you don't like about being an N? I know they are not as good as noticing details, which wouldn't bother me, or seem very important, but if you don't like that you can still put it. Thanks!roud:


You forgot to mention how the Sensor Untermensch colluded against the Intuitives, leading to the loss of the Intuitives in WWI, and also the Treaty of Versailles, which crippled the Intuitive military and economy. Sensors aren't only unhealthier and stupider. They're more underhanded, too....


* *















*
Sensors....Sensors Among Us....*​



​


Pau7 said:


> I've seen N types post on the forums complaining about how S types don't want to go "deeper" into the conversation. I've never experienced that, or even noticed when N types irl try to do that.


It's not that so many Sensors don't want to go "deeper." It's just really hard to speak Intuitive. It umbrellas several colloquial dialects, that vary from region to region, and so many of the consonants are formed at the back of the mouth. If Intuitives really want to have more conversations, they should get with the program, and speak 'Murican, like they do in the Bible. 
​


Lucid Dreamer said:


> No person makes a one-man army.




* *














*
Speak for yourself.
*​


----------



## daeneirys (Dec 16, 2012)

Sometimes it s just weird to feel different .... like being with S people who talk about clothes, shopping mostly and common believes. And as a NF I somewhat want to fit in and get along with them and playing a role. But a do this less and less and now most of time I enjoy being down to earth with my S friends too ... But somewhat I still hope there are more NF around !


----------



## lollicat (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel like I miss out on being "present" a lot. I space out when my friends are talking sometimes and they think I'm distracted and/or distant. I also don't appreciate the day to day things as much as I should - like knowing I'm healthy, the drive to work wasn't bad today, my cat is purring on my lap, etc. I am constantly living in my head and thus miss out on real life sometimes. There are moments that I can't get back in which I wish I was more present and mindful.

I sometimes envy the S ability to simplify things. And brush things off more quickly perhaps than an N can.


----------



## Eliyass (Oct 1, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like my Ne makes me prone to missing some important details. I can see and get lost in the Big Picture missing the small details which make everything work. Its like an architect, who designs a spectacular house but forgets about the plumbing and electrics. The house looks amazing but can be highly impractical.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Looking too deeply into things where in fact I should be paying more attention to the surface. So basically looking for things that may not actually exist. This can add for some paranoid feelings, anxiety, like there's always more to something than what can be seen. It can drive one to the edges of mental torture, over thinking things, seeing potential vibes, things that arn't said but too much meaning derived from those. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)

Im not quite sure if this is due to being an N but I'm always afraid of doing something stupid that I would never due. Like I'm afraid to hold a baby because I'm scared to drop it.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Living too much in my head and not always act to make my dreams come true (although I'm definitely working well on that recently. )


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Everything! I feel so attached to everything yet not _touching _anything. Sometimes I wish I could just be more automatic with my sensors, since I am very intuitive. Sensing a cup of tea more, being in sensory touch. It feels so refreshing just thinking about it.


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

The biggest issue with N that I have is my inability to explain anything.

If somebody asks me to explain a homework question to them, I usually sound like:

"Well, I guess you could start with that part over there. Then, do that to that, and multiply that over there, oh, and multiply by the reciprocal, no actually, I'm not sure ... actually, yes, you multiply by the reciprocal."

and the person I'm trying to explain it to never actually understands.


----------



## Eric616 (May 10, 2013)

Overthinking
Googling every thought
Going off in tangents during conversation 
Hard to sleep with ideas always rushing around


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

Having 500 tabs open and not being able to find stuff.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing. I don't envy Sensors. The only thing I would gain from being a Sensor is being able to relate to other people better, instead of being a recluse.


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I hope I am not discouraging you asking you to post what you don't like about yourself roud:


----------



## lollicat (Oct 17, 2013)

I think many thoughts in my head. But sometimes I forget to be mindful of the fact that those around me cannot read my thoughts, no matter how familiar _I _am with them. So what seems obvious to me oftentimes remains a mystery to others = hence, breakdown in communication and unnecessary misunderstandings. I wish I was better at identifying the situation at hand and implementing a solution to the situation in a direct and concise manner. Living in the present!


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

thinking too much as opposed to doing. having so many ideas but difficulty making them tangible. having my mind constantly jumping around to many ideas, thoughts, feelings, values, etc. (Ne user here) which leads to much procrastination and little ability to focus sometimes.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

It'd be nice if I could go with the flow sometimes in regards to my life. I research for hours before I decide something that might affect me. I need to know the future before I step into it.

To me, that's a flaw and a benefit.


----------



## Kelsay (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd say the hardest part about being an N is that most people AREN'T. Feeling left out or judged because I'm "crazy". Seeing little connections, or having big ideas, epiphanies, that are really important to me, which most people don't understand. Trying to explain these things to people who are sensors, and the most I get is, "Uh huh, that's nice." And I'm over here like, "NO! IT'S CATASTROPHIC! IT'S RADICAL!" Also, being lost in my head a good part of the time can create a disconnect from reality that can be... cumbersome. Especially being lost in your head and you aren't even thinking anything. It's all just blurry.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty much what everyone has already said. 

I can relate to them all especially the tangents, explaining my thought process/idea's and I take hours to do ordinary things, like grocery shopping. I'll drive right by the cream cheese (even though it's on my list), go alllll the way around the store and then have to go back and get it.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

@Flaming_Bassoon: I find it challenging to relate to people on a day-to-day basis as well. This was a different story when I was in school, all the way until I graduated university. I wish I was an "S" or an ENTJ at least. Beginning to lose value in who I am and how successful I am (or lack thereof) in this community.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Not being able to actually live life because I'm too busy living an imaginary life in my head.

The inability to pay attention to my surroundings.

Not being able to explain myself, ever.

Not understanding other people.


----------



## jonkay1 (Aug 11, 2012)

As an intuitive type I have a very holistic vision, it is rarely useful and more often I find it depressing. I sometimes become depressed because I have a tendency to see life holistically - and it is often a very depressing outlook. It feels like a big weight to carry when you envision life as one whole, and I often skip life's details - feeling detached and lonely. 

With a holistic vision, I tend to think about my dreams and where I want to be in ten years time - however, because I do not think enough about the details, I am clueless as to how to get to where I want to be. Generating ideas excites me SO much, but executing them usually ends up becoming too complicated and bores me. The idea of living excites me so much more than living itself. 

As an N, I feel very dilettantish, which sucks. I want to be the real deal, instead - I'm some kind of strange artist thing with a sloppy hand and an armful of unfinished work and unrefined talents.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

What do you do @Manhu? I wish I could say the same about my job situation right now


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't like that I often do not just accept things as they are. For example, if someone said something, I tend to overthink about what (s)he said and then sometimes lose the point of the message. Things are just easier if we _sometimes_ accept things in face value, because, truth is, sometimes they are meant to be that way.

However, I also find it advantageous that N's look at things in many perspectives. This is constructive more than it is destructive.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

@jonkay1: do you find it's important to carry out your goals/plans, working towards fulfilling them everyday?


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

Being "present" during conversations can be challenging but notice your breathing and the sensations: sights, smells, sounds, tastes (taste or feel of your words) when you're talking with someone. It helps!

Good luck.



knightingling said:


> I don't like that I often do not just accept things as they are. For example, if someone said something, I tend to overthink about what (s)he said and then sometimes lose the point of the message. Things are just easier if we _sometimes_ accept things in face value, because, truth is, sometimes they are meant to be that way.
> 
> However, I also find it advantageous that N's look at things in many perspectives. This is constructive more than it is destructive.


----------



## jonkay1 (Aug 11, 2012)

@Aradella I have very vague goals that I slowly work towards in a disorganized and sporadic manner. I generally take each day as it comes and don't really set myself any rules (I try to - but I fail and feel disappointed in myself). But yea - it is important to me that I some day reach my goal - even if its when I'm 80 years old and take a long time to get there. I'd rather be happy within the moment and unhappy later on, than unhappy in the present moment and experiencing bliss in years to come.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

@jonkay1: I prefer the latter in daily life, sometimes it's challenging but I like to dig my teeth into projects and work on them all at once. Picking top 3 goals to achieve by different, set points in time.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

I love being an Intuitive but there are definitely a few things I've become self aware about that I don't like.

One being that I can be very anxiety ridden and I over analyze and over think many situations. I've put myself through hell trying to understand the intentions of others and it makes me come across as paranoid (which I can be).

Another thing that I absolutely cannot stand is the fact that it's difficult for me to connect mentally with most people. I value a mental connection before anything (especially in a relationship). I will kindle the fire in discussion but I feel like my conversation gets derailed. More people are into what is tangible and realistic. I think the power to think about anything past face value and deeper than the surface is the most remarkable quality that a human can possess. It's really weird; as an extraverted Intuitive I get my energy from the external world AKA people but I absolutely cannot stand people when I don't get any of this mental energy from them. When I feel depleted, I turn introverted but at the same time I crave ANY and ALL mental stimulation like my life depends on it. I in some way feel like an outcast. It can feel very difficult at times to be understood and to live and thrive in this current dimension.

This is also part of the reason why I cannot wait to get into my career of choice (Psych with Neuroscience) because every day that I wake up, I will be galvanized and re-energized every day. I can't wait till I get that _*constant*_ feeling.

I do have the intuitive mental connection with my boyfriend and a couple friends here and there. It's one of the highest levels of happiness, I think, to be able to share that with another being. It's like finding a rare gem in a fast flowing river.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

The waiting in lines.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

QrivaN said:


> Not being able to actually live life because I'm too busy living an imaginary life in my head.


That is my favorite pastime!


----------



## mbean1 (Nov 10, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Looking too deeply into things where in fact I should be paying more attention to the surface. So basically looking for things that may not actually exist. This can add for some paranoid feelings, anxiety, like there's always more to something than what can be seen. It can drive one to the edges of mental torture, over thinking things, seeing potential vibes, things that arn't said but too much meaning derived from those. It's a blessing and a curse.


yes!

on another note i don't like that i can't 'be in the moment.' i never really enjoy the present, most of my excitement and happiness comes from the anticipation of the future. which means i don't feel fully satisfied very often.


----------



## Aradella (Nov 11, 2013)

mbean1: can I ever relate to your post! Meditation truly seems to make a difference for this IMO.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

What's not to love about being a strong N? I mean, really! You know stuff intuitively! You don't need it explained to you, and you don't need something concrete to get it. I can take a concept and run with it... 

...then dig into a well of memories, find one that grabs me based on said concept, dwell on it for who knows how long, then project that memory into the realm of possibility, where the concrete dissolves into the abstract... suddenly I snap back to attention to realize I went to bed at 11 and it's now 3:30am and I have yet to actually fall asleep.

Okay, so maybe there is a drawback to being a strong N.


----------



## mbean1 (Nov 10, 2013)

good to know!


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Well i'm awfully forgetful i don't know if that's a N trait though... but yes, i do wish i was a S at times, because Fi is my first function, i get too caught up in it, like i can't even make an effort because i don't like a certain family member or i try to play the 'mystic' by saying i know how it will all turn out, i just wish i lived in the here and now like they do, i can't help but daydream about things all the time.


----------



## FoxTrot (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, to the OP, intuitiveness is in no way *better* than sensing. One of my favorite sensing personalities is ISFP. I recommend visiting some of their posts. You'll definitely notice how intelligent a sensing personality can be. However, what I don't like about being intuitive is how some people cannot understand us.


----------

